# Glass Bottom Buckets



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I used to dive but don't anymore, needed something to break the surface tension and waves to scallop or chase shells. Could not find anything in the area, people inthe storesjust give you funny stares when you as for a glass bottomed bucket....

So, thanks to Home Depot, we have 4 awesome glass bottom buckets for less than $25 total. Just got a few of their plastic 3 gallon buckets, a square of 1/4 inLexan and a tube of marine silicone sealer.

Took less than 30 min total to trace the bucket on the lexan protective cover, use a fine tooth sabre saw blade to cut the bottom out of the bucket (left a 1/2 in inner lip for the sealer), cut the Lexan to fit, load the sealer on the bucket lip and put a weight on top to hold it down tight for 24 hours. Finished off all4 in less than 30 min, dried overnight, went back with some sealer on the outside of the bucket just to be sure it was sealed and let them sit in sun for a few hours to cure up. 

They are awesome in the water, everyone looks at you funny until you invite them over to take a look and then they all want to know where to buy one.... LOL.... 

Not fancy but they work great, just be sure to sit them on their sides as the Lexan will scratch over time and the view will get less precise.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

neat idea....


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

We took some friends out Sun afternoon on our boat and anchored up to swim, hang out. Everyone wanted a bucket to watch what was going on in the water under them while they floated around.One kid didn't even want to swim, he just wanted to sit on the swim platform and watch the bottom under the boat.

Guess they will have more uses than I figured. 

One friend that has an inboard sportfisher asked if I could make them one using large diameter plumbing drain pipe and add a mirror in the bend so she could check her props and look underher Bertramwithout having to get in the water. Don't know if my skills extend quite that far but its an interesting idea for sure.

But mostly they are a novelty and a lot of fun for no $$$


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Easy to figure how ya did it:doh But we are a picture loving crowd so lets see the finished product.....:letsdrink Great idea fer the kids.....:clap


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

We did that in the 70's to check for lobster in the Keys. In the back country (Gulf side) wear it's shallow about 6 to 12 feet you find a rock or ledge and just lean over the side and see if any antena's were sticking out, if there were you put your mask and fins on and grabbed your tickle stick and net. Saves a lot of climbing in and out.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

I'd use 1/4 in. thick plexiglas instead of Lexan (polycarbonate). Plexiglas is cheaper, easier to cut, and doesn't scratch quite as easily as lexan.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

We used to make boxes with glass for when we would go "torching" on the reefs back home.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

They are very useful and nice. Made them back in the early to mid 60's. Back then we used real glass. Store the 3 gal size in a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Ah, the Bahamas looking glass; I need to build one of those. Plexiglass or lexan?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

We used to call them "tako" (octopus) boxes back home. Try painting one of them black on the inside to cut out the light glare.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

> *kanaka (7/28/2009)*We used to call them "tako" (octopus) boxes back home. Try painting one of them black on the inside to cut out the light glare.


You got it brah....


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

nothing better than night tako for ulua bait.....

we used to catch oama torching at Heeia Kea pier in Kaneohe


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I knew some folks over in Gautier, Ms that made a floating bait box with three sides made of plexi-glass and one side screen, they would put a dozen or so large live shrimp in it and float it back behind their boat when fishing for "specks". They would then use a large cane pole and drop a live shrimp on a popping cork near the box . . . it worked great.


----------



## Salt Life (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my God ! was talking about this very thing last weekend with my wife . Grew up in Miami and we would buy these things ( cheep ) that were made of styrafoam ( nsr ) and had a piece of plexiglass at the bottom . Probably 6" by 8" at the bottom mabey 3 ft tall that you stick your face in at the top and it was contoured to fit your face with two nylon ropes for handles . I Would let the tide move us through Angelfish creek looking for lobster ! Now I got Google it ! See if they are still around.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

very cool idea!


----------

